# General Topics > Vivarium, Terrarium & Enclosure Discussion >  My zoomed repti-fogger doesn't work!

## Lindsey

Well, blegh...
I finally set up the repti-fogger I got a month ago, and it doesn't work!  I tried distilled water and spring water  All I get is some fog but it never travels up the tube?  Any recommendations?

----------


## Don

I'd call Zoo Med 1st thing and see if they have any suggestions.
   Hopefully its something simple.

I read a few other forums and the store should be able to replace it for you if you decide to go that route.

----------


## wesleybrouwer

You may try turning it off and on (using both plug as the turning button ) a few times, why it suddenly decides to work .... no idea but had a similar problem with it.

----------


## LLLReptile

That actually sounds like the fan broke or doesn't work correctly, which is definitely something ZooMed can help you out with.  Like the previous posters said, contact ZooMed.  The fan is super easy to replace! 

-Jen

----------


## Lindsey

Thanks everyone!
Well it's definitely not working.  I'll see if Zoo med can help me out.  I bought it from a petsore about 1 hour away from where I live now, and threw away the packaging (oops!)
They seem like a reputable company, so we'll see!  They also offer a 90 day warranty on the product,  so maybe I can just get the replacement part.
Thanks again!

----------


## Lindsey

Well, I'm a procrastinator!
I've finally sent in an email to zoo-med and explained my problem (no packaging or receipt so was unable to return to pet store I originally purchased the fogger from), and aha!  They have sent me  a new fan for the fogger, and it is finally working!  Yippee!
So just thought I'd pass on what a great experience I had dealing with Zoo-Med, they offered very good customer service.
 :Smile:

----------


## J Teezy

from what i've read, those fans they use in those are very cheap and stop working often. Seems most get a couple months out of their unit before something fails with it.

----------


## Lovemyhermies2

> from what i've read, those fans they use in those are very cheap and stop working often. Seems most get a couple months out of their unit before something fails with it.


I want to tell everyone how excited I am that I found this forum to help me realize it is only the fan not working when my reptifogger made the fog but didn't push it through the tube. The even better news is all I had the do was go to the zoo med repti fogger website and down at the end of the page was a FAQ part that stated my problem and gave the costumer service number to request a new fan. (Repti Fogger) I immediately called the number and someone literally answered on the first ring. She sounded very nice and directed my call the someone else. No questions asked, they simply got my name and mailing address and said they would send it right out! No charge...nothing! It took less than 3 minutes the entire phone call. Now THATS what I call customer service! I would recommend ZOOMED to anyone and will certainly purchase from them again when I need something else for my hermies.

----------


## Lovemyhermies2

Wanted to let all my fellow repto fogger users know, they *PREVIOUSLY* did a great job at customer service- _NO MORE_! The fans eventually stop working after awhile and will make the fog, but will not push it out of the tube. Once it stops working, the fans continue to break every few weeks which makes the fogger useless without a new fan. Up until today, I have always been able to call them with NO QUESTIONS asked and they sent new fans at no charge, BUT as of today I received a reply email (after they asked me how long I had it) that said, "if you have had your more than one year you now have to purchase the fans from their website" which cost about $5 a fan and probably some shipping too, but I didnt check. Considering how often these fans stop working I choose to no longer replace them and I will just squirt my tank myself rather than pay them for a faulty product. Sadly, I will no longer be able to report what terrific customer service they provide. This issue now makes buying new ones very expensive that eventually break without a reasonable fix, or buying used ones useless since they probably don't work properly. If you so decide, you can purchase the fan from their website, but I warn you, they are offering them because they know how often they break. Last time I called and got the free ones sent, the cs rep herself said she would send three of them because they never know of they will work for a few days or a few weeks, which makes buying them seem very unreasonable.

----------


## Lindsey

> Wanted to let all my fellow repto fogger users know, they *PREVIOUSLY* did a great job at customer service- _NO MORE_! The fans eventually stop working after awhile and will make the fog, but will not push it out of the tube. Once it stops working, the fans continue to break every few weeks which makes the fogger useless without a new fan. Up until today, I have always been able to call them with NO QUESTIONS asked and they sent new fans at no charge, BUT as of today I received a reply email (after they asked me how long I had it) that said, "if you have had your more than one year you now have to purchase the fans from their website" which cost about $5 a fan and probably some shipping too, but I didnt check. Considering how often these fans stop working I choose to no longer replace them and I will just squirt my tank myself rather than pay them for a faulty product. Sadly, I will no longer be able to report what terrific customer service they provide. This issue now makes buying new ones very expensive that eventually break without a reasonable fix, or buying used ones useless since they probably don't work properly. If you so decide, you can purchase the fan from their website, but I warn you, they are offering them because they know how often they break. Last time I called and got the free ones sent, the cs rep herself said she would send three of them because they never know of they will work for a few days or a few weeks, which makes buying them seem very unreasonable.


I'm sorry to hear this!  I've fortunately been on my same fan I go last year, still works fine....
But yeah, I've heard a lot of complaints on the fans in general.  I guess I've just been lucky.
Also, they may not replace yours now because the warranty is expired?  Just a thought..

----------


## Necromencer

Hey there, 

Sorry to hear about that, I've read extremely mixed reviews on the repiti-fogger and this seems to be one of the most common. For £55, I just couldn't find a reasonable exvuse to get myself to buy one, the only pro it had has easy set up. So I started to look online for alternatives. 

Long story short, I ended up buying my own fogger, and it works perfectly. The actualy unit has that cheap that, if it ever broke, I could easily replace it for under 10$. 

http://www.frogforum.net/beginner-di...perfectly.html

^ If you don't know how to build one yourself, I recommend that you read my thread, it's an easy tutorial for people like me, who had absolutely no idea how to do DIY stuff, to set one up. 

There are only 3 steps (well, basically two) and it is 3/5 of the price of the reptifogger. My own costed me in all £21, I could have gotten it cheaper had I of bought the tubing in a different place, so hypothetically, it could have been £16-18

----------


## Louis Charles Bruckner

By the way the fan can be bought on Amazon and is a exact replacement. 

Here is the link.

----------


## COREY

I need to add to this.  Mine is actually starting to make a LOUD noise for about 4-5 min after i turn it on.  IT goes away after that...but its really anoying and sounds like its struggling although the output it just as good as when I first got it.  I bought it last year.  Any ideas?

----------


## Louis Charles Bruckner

The fan is wearing out. 
These units are best wen they are on a controller and not running 24/7 or long periods of time. 

you can get a replacement fan pretty inexpensively from amazon. 
I bought 4 of them since they were so cheap. 
and they are not hard to replace DO NOT GO TO RADIO SHACK! their fan might be the right size but it is not the correct voltage. 
The correct voltage is 24Vdc not 12!

----------


## Patsy

I emailed Zoomed and they just sent me a replacement fan. They would have sent me two if I wouldn't have said that one fogger I just bought and the other I had for a year.

Also the fan they sent was a little different in that it had 9 blades instead of 7, not sure if that makes a difference on how long they last.

----------


## Mariah Ingram

Hey guys, so I recently joined this forum as I do a ton or research about PDFs an I made my mister. My budget is tight so I made mine, best decision so far. I literally used a cool mist humidifier and a small aquarium hose with attachment. Keeps my 33gal tank between 87-93%.

----------


## Louis Charles Bruckner

Nice set up.

Although I would avoid any dips or downward bends before the output tube goes into the enclosure 
as the bend could have water collect and block the flow of water vapor.

BTW welcome to the Forum!

----------


## Mariah Ingram

I've fixed it since then because I had heard of that. Thank you! 


Frogs, fish and soon to be ferrets!

----------

